

Show HN: Sentiment analysis of Programming communities on IRC - stringfellow
http://ircnommer.co.uk

======
dangerousbeans
You might notice that data for '#Python' is not available because the python
guys are mean and banned us straight away. Sadface :C

~~~
stringfellow
"Cautious of privacy" is not really mean ;)

------
blastStu
v cool.

